

Why isn't there separate SaaS pricing for developing countries? - manidoraisamy

Developed countries are way ahead of developing countries in purchasing power. Even on the supply side this cost advantage is used (i.e. outsourcing). But on the demand side, this cost disadvantage doesn't seem to be considered. Why?
======
BjoernKW
I suppose there is but you'd have to look for SaaS companies from developing
countries problem being that prices that can be paid by customers from
developing countries are insufficient to sustain a company in a developed
country.

~~~
manidoraisamy
Why should it be unsustainable? If it worked for on-premise software (SAP,
Microsoft office) in the past, shouldn't this be much more sustainable while
selling on the internet?

